# Moving to the USA!!



## marleis (Aug 5, 2013)

So me and my family of 5 are heading to the USA - I've had mixed opinions on what to take / what not to take (in the way of furniture and household goods). The company will pay 'reasonable moving costs'.... Would we be better to save the hassle - take the cash and set up again over there?? Thoughts... (I'm assuming 10k AUD is what they'll cover)


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

imho it'd be less stressful and just as expensive to rebuy furniture than to ship it all. I'd just bring along small items like stereos, computers, etc.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree. Household goods are not expensive in the U.S., and electric appliances -- hair dryers and that sort of thing -- run on different voltage anyway. If you can keep the moving money I'd keep a lot of it.

Max out your airline checked and cabin baggage, of course, with things you'll use right away. Keep the valuable stuff in your cabin baggage like important papers, prescription drugs, laptops, mobile phones (SIM unlocked), etc. Then compare airline excess baggage costs versus the post office (least cost shipping) for anything left over that you absolutely must send.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How will the allowance be taxed? Check with HR. 

Where will you be heading? I can pull the big stores in the area for you to start checking prices.

Based on personal experience - take personal belongings, some memorabilia, several months worth of maintenance medication and copies of medical records (if applicable), favorite toys/blankets/sports equipment, ... Scan all important documents to have a backup.

Unless you plan to move permanently and have heirloom furniture you cannot part from - start new as you will face different needs here. Closets are built in, kitchens are generally built in including appliances (washer/dryer sometimes), ceiling lights/fans are a given. Most furniture stores deliver for a token fee (around $100), some set up. Even IKEA has pull-and-deliver in most locations. Yes, you can spend real money on furniture - it depends on your needs and wants.

Small appliances are very inexpensive unless you insist on top of the line. Linen/bedding - there is always a sale.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

sell everything else, bring suitcases full of Vegemite and Tim Tams.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

cheeser said:


> sell everything else, bring suitcases full of Vegemite and Tim Tams.


Vegemite is on the shelves of almost every supermarket. At least in Texas:>) What are Tim Tams?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, you're going to get all sorts of differing advice here. I'll add my own.

Ditch the electrical appliances. As has been said, you can replace pretty cheaply and avoid all the power conversion issues. As long as the company is moving you, bring a few pieces of furniture - your favorite pieces - if only to have some "familiar" stuff with you in your new home. Beds are always something of a hassle, since mattress and bedding sizes tend to differ. If you decide to bring your "own" beds, make sure you have lots of sheets, quilts and other bedding just in case you have problems finding the right sizes on arrival.

Twostep has a point about the taxation of any moving allowance. You WILL be taxed on any allowances you're paid, but you can deduct much of your moving costs. Ideally, if the company is paying for your moving costs, it nets out to 0 additional income on which you'll pay taxes. But tax-wise, you can't deduct buying all new furniture or that sort of thing. (Or at least you couldn't last time I checked.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

I do say that power conversion is rather simple to overcome with a non-expensive adapter/transformer. I brought my PS3 with me when I moved to Germany and I honestly was worried it was going to explode when I went with the popular advice to just plug it in using a German power chord, haha. (Because PS3's automatically detect your power source) For bigger items like TV's it can be more expensive, but you'll probably only bring small electronics such as laptops with you, most of which only require an adapter which costs a max $20.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

We're referring of course to electric gear that is not already 120 volt/60 Hz compatible. Most electronic gear with DC transformers is compatible -- just check the labels. Hair dryers usually aren't.

The tax argument is not conclusive. It only affects the math a bit. Keeping ~70% of a moving allowance is still a great deal in many cases and not necessarily a reason to spend it all.

I mostly disagree about moving furniture so it'll be there to keep you "familiar." Not really. It'll arrive well after you do. If it goes by sea REALLY well after you do, but even by (expensive) air it'll take a while. The "familiar" is generally well taken care of with family photos, etc. If there's something of exceptionally high value (unique memories and/or an expensive piece difficult to find elsewhere), maybe. But that is probably limited to one or two pieces maximum.

Sometimes the moving rate is more or less a flat rate, in which case if you take the plunge and get a container's worth you might as well put what you want in there, assuming no import duties. However, if you plan to move back, allow plenty of room for the return trip. The U.S. is a consumer's paradise, and if you bring stuff in you'll probably want to bring much more back.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCwatcher - the difference between 7k and 10k may not be significant for some but for others. 

OP is also looking at at least one vehicle plus insurance, deposits from utilities/tv/phone - to apartment/house, necessities from table salt to toilet plunger.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Hi,

To get an idea for yourself what it's going to cost to furnish your new place, check out bestbuy for appliances, roomstogo for bed/furniture, frys for laptops and household goods etc. Every one runs weekly sales and l chose those because they are pretty much all across the country since l don't know where you are moving to. I think when you see the prices, you might be tempted to buy once there. Please add dot com to the names . Good luck.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> BBCwatcher - the difference between 7k and 10k may not be significant for some but for others. OP is also looking at at least one vehicle plus insurance, deposits from utilities/tv/phone - to apartment/house, necessities from table salt to toilet plunger.


Why are you responding to an argument I never made? I never wrote that taxes aren't significant.

Sure, a potential tax bite is part of the calculus. But it's not _conclusive_. Spending an extra ~$7K on those necessities in the U.S. could be -- probably is -- a heck of a lot more valuable than spending $10K hauling stuff from Australia that won't arrive when you do. (And keep in mind some of those things in Australia can be sold to raise cash if desired, and some of those things in the U.S. are nicer/newer and will go back to Australia.)

Let's try a simple example. Someone gives you a choice of a gift: $14 to buy a beer right now, where you are, in the bar you're standing in, or $20 to pay to ship a bottle of beer from Australia that you already had to buy which will arrive in a couple weeks, shaken not stirred. Most people in that example would take the $14, and they'd be right. Unrestricted cash which you can spend immediately is much more valuable than highly restricted reimbursement which only yields time-deferred benefit. Any proper calculation would take those differences into account. And I think the original poster figured that out, so I was elaborating on the original poster's quite sensible understanding.

Note there are possible optimal solutions in between, e.g. getting $1000 of postage reimbursement for shipping a few things via the post office and then pocketing the after-tax remainder.

Now, if you're moving to the moon (literally or metaphorically) sure, pay to move a bunch of stuff. The U.S. is not the moon. It is the world's largest, most competitive consumer market. It has Walmart, Ikea, Target, Bed Bath and Beyond, Crate and Barrel, and Amazon. Sure, maybe there are some things worth hauling from Australia. Not many things, probably.


----------



## marleis (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your responses - it is as I thought, best to pretty much take the bare minimum and start a fresh there. A friend who left to the states last week paid $2k for 12 boxes of clothes and kitchen stuff... Seems hardly worth it, ESP when my kids are still young and grow so fast! 

I think we'll take a few things but for the most part set up there.... Great opportunity to purge all the CRAP we have accumulated over the years!!


----------



## bob211 (Aug 10, 2013)

marleis said:


> So me and my family of 5 are heading to the USA - I've had mixed opinions on what to take / what not to take (in the way of furniture and household goods). The company will pay 'reasonable moving costs'.... Would we be better to save the hassle - take the cash and set up again over there?? Thoughts... (I'm assuming 10k AUD is what they'll cover)


If I were you I would just get the money. If you have that much money - you could buy furnitures and other household goods other than your clothes.


----------



## bob211 (Aug 10, 2013)

marleis said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses - it is as I thought, best to pretty much take the bare minimum and start a fresh there. A friend who left to the states last week paid $2k for 12 boxes of clothes and kitchen stuff... Seems hardly worth it, ESP when my kids are still young and grow so fast!
> 
> I think we'll take a few things but for the most part set up there.... Great opportunity to purge all the CRAP we have accumulated over the years!!


Where in the USA are you relocating? If you are relocating in California, let me know. You are welcome to contact me.


----------

